# Michael Bisping Is Not Impressed By Chael Sonnen’s Dominating Performance



## snakerattle79 (Feb 6, 2008)

Michael Bisping Is Not Impressed By Chael Sonnen


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh, Bisping.


----------



## rean1mator (Nov 20, 2006)

reason number 1,346 why bisping is an idiot.


snakerattle79 said:


> Michael Bisping Is Not Impressed By Chael Sonnen


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey, I'm all for the man talking himself into a severe ass kicking.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

:bored04: 

Akiyama is going to destroy him, steal his wife and we are going to laugh at him.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Dear god Bisping shut up.


----------



## Method540 (Oct 15, 2006)

If that is in fact Bisping, it seems like he's following the same blueprint that Chael used against Anderson to make himself more marketable.


----------



## putmeonhold (Jul 10, 2006)

The TS is obviously under the impression that somebody somewhere actually cares what Bisping thinks. I have a hard time envisioning Bisping ever headlining a PPV or challenging for a title. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## mathruD (Aug 16, 2009)

this is a prime example of a fighter trying to talk his way up the ladder. it's so annoying. and bisping is mediocre at best. chael would absolutely destroy him.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Method540 said:


> If that is in fact Bisping, it seems like he's following the same blueprint that Chael used against Anderson to make himself more marketable.


Bisping doesn't have a marketability problem he has an over paid under skilled problem.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Well it's good that people care about what Bisping says :sarcastic12:


----------



## Killerkrack (Sep 24, 2007)

Yeah, about that..


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

Bisping wasn't impressed by Sonnen's performance? I haven't been impressed by Bisping's career. HE's not that great of a fighter... talented, yes! Championship material? Errrr.... nah!


----------



## Method540 (Oct 15, 2006)

If Bisping was under skilled he wouldn't be fighting in the UFC. I think the main event fight between him and Akiyama will be the toughest of his career and if he wins, why not give him Chael Sonnen.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

If bisping wins his next fight I am all for sonnen vs bisping for a title shot.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I think Bisping will get past Akiyama...shame is he is gonna talk himself into getting his ass kicked by Chael!


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Every time he opens his mouth I want to watch the hedonism ko.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

americanfighter said:


> Every time he opens his mouth I want to watch the hedonism ko.












:thumb02:


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Bisping doesn't have a marketability problem he has an over paid under skilled problem.


haha! so true!


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

damn that KO was brutal!

did hendo kiss his fist before landing that final blow? wow


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

You know, a Bisping vs. Sonnen trashtalk session would be pretty epic. I wouldn't mind seeing those 2 trashtalk the hell out of each other for the next couple months, it'll be good for some comedy relief.


----------



## BobbyD (Apr 27, 2008)

xeberus said:


> :thumb02:


Thank youraise01:
I never get tired of watching this.


----------



## Method540 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm a Bisping fan, but honestly, I know the guy will most likely never beat a guy like Anderson Silva and would probably lose to a wrestler such as Chael Sonnen


----------



## Method540 (Oct 15, 2006)

The trash talk would be incredibly hilarious between those two


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Lol Bisping would never even be able to land a punch before Sonnen smothers the shit out of him.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Method540 said:


> If Bisping was under skilled he wouldn't be fighting in the UFC. I think the main event fight between him and Akiyama will be the toughest of his career and if he wins, why not give him Chael Sonnen.


He's one of the ten highest paid guys on the UFC roster is he one of the ten best?


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Sighhhhh, he went on to post this..

"nah just kidding, sonnen did an awesome job, was nice to see silva tested, thought he showed alot of heart."


----------



## RFC (Jun 13, 2009)

King JLB said:


> Bisping wasn't impressed by Sonnen's performance? I haven't been impressed by Bisping's career. HE's not that great of a fighter... talented, yes! Championship material? Errrr.... nah!


GO and read Bispings Twitter it says he was impressesd and was joking.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Jeez there's a lot of Bisping hate around here. The man is a good fighter and he was just joking so relax people!


----------



## Method540 (Oct 15, 2006)

John8204 said:


> He's one of the ten highest paid guys on the UFC roster is he one of the ten best?


Source?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I doubt that is a legit tweet from Bisping. Seriously do you guys actually believe Bisping would be dumb enough to use the word "***" in a tweet is such a politically correct time?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I doubt that is a legit tweet from Bisping. Seriously do you guys actually believe Bisping would be dumb enough to use the word "***" in a tweet is such a politically correct time?


Is that a trick question?


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I doubt that is a legit tweet from Bisping. Seriously do you guys actually believe Bisping would be dumb enough to use the word "***" in a tweet is such a politically correct time?


He said *** on MMA Live after his last fight. So yeah, he is definitely dumb enough.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Method540 said:


> Source?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UFC_100
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UFC_114

175,000 and 150,000 base salary that's more than Carwin, Griffin, Franklin.

He gets 150,000 more than Jon Jones who headlines the same amount of free MMA events.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Actually this would be an EXCELLENT fight! You know how much coverage this would get...roflz! It should be held in neutral territory maybe Australia or Canada...


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Toxic said:


> I doubt that is a legit tweet from Bisping. Seriously do you guys actually believe Bisping would be dumb enough to use the word "***" in a tweet is such a politically correct time?


I know why would he call him a cigarette.


----------



## IllegalLegKick (Apr 13, 2010)

I think he'll probably beat Akiyama contrary to popular belief but Sonnen would pound him and thats a war of words Bisping doesn't want to get into.....


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

His chances of subbing Sonnen are better than his chances of outstriking Akiyama.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I doubt that is a legit tweet from Bisping. Seriously do you guys actually believe Bisping would be dumb enough to use the word "***" in a tweet is such a politically correct time?


Yeah, that doesn't sound like Bisping, he'd call him a ponce, or a poof, or a chav.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

He did tweet it but posted this after -


> nah just kidding, sonnen did an awesome job, was nice to see silva tested, thought he showed alot of heart.


http://twitter.com/bisping


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

_JB_ said:


> He did tweet it but posted this after -
> 
> http://twitter.com/bisping


ahhh... he was doing a little counter-trolling about Sonnen's previous trolling  clever.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh Bisping. He has no fear, that's a good thing.

Didn't see that counter trolling earlier.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Yet more words of wisdom from Michael '*** Killah' Bisping. :thumb02:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Dear god Bisping shut up.


:laugh:
I love this one!
Hey Kry....you live closer to Bisping's home than we do.
Make him a visit and slap him.

No honestly, i think he tries to follow Sonnen's example, that's all. He saw that helped Sonnen get a shot at the belt, so why not.
Only thing Sonnen had something to back it up, even if people didn't give him that much credit.
Thin is...Bsping doesn't.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Thought Hendo knocking Bisping the **** out would have shut him up, guess not... Go Akiyama !


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

snakerattle79 said:


> Michael Bisping Is Not Impressed By Chael Sonnen


 
Being English....this just yet again makes me look at Bisping and ask???? Are you confused as to why people dont like you????

What a phucking retard....Im gonna laugh when Sexy beats him then his Chael smacktalk will be like it never happened.....STFU Bisping...:sarcastic12:

So Anderson Silva went 5 with Sonnen and Bisping thinks he wouldnt get smashed by the end of the 2nd at the latest...WOW......Personally I think this is Bispings attempt at being Chael....Hype: Except there is none around you Mike...

Go help Rampage train to lose to Machida.....


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Bisping, you have to beat Akiyama first.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Bisping you silly... you know Chael would murder you. Your so cute when your full of it.


----------



## Kodiac26170 (Jul 30, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I doubt that is a legit tweet from Bisping. Seriously do you guys actually believe Bisping would be dumb enough to use the word "***" in a tweet is such a politically correct time?


Ummmm yes!! He used it in post fight interview.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

If they fight..It would be one of the greatest smack talking fests ever:sarcastic12:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Yes, Toxic...he used "***" in his post fight interview after Miller and Dana saved him.....seriously.....this hurts cuz im a Brit but he is a phuckin moron....

In reality people over the pond dont care so much about "***" so he prob gets a good rise out of his fans and doesnt care.....or think...either is possible, sexy waxes him. Sexy needs to get paid....


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Jeez there's a lot of Bisping hate around here. The man is a good fighter and he was just joking so relax people!


These guys just like to hate Bisping because they still blame him for the Hamill decision. Theres bigger assholes in the UFC than Bisping (though i'd definately put Bisping in the top 10) but he gets a whole lot more flack than anyone else.

Theyre the same guys who love GSP and hate Fitch even though they fight almost identical fights. Theres just no arguing with ignorance.



John8204 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UFC_100
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UFC_114
> 
> 175,000 and 150,000 base salary that's more than Carwin, Griffin, Franklin.
> ...


Anyone who uses wiki as their source is fundamentally flawed from the get go.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

What a moron. Bisping may beat Akiyama, but Sonnen will **** him. Sorry.


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

Actually Michael, he can.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

The Lone Wolf said:


> These guys just like to hate Bisping because they still blame him for the Hamill decision. Theres bigger assholes in the UFC than Bisping (though i'd definately put Bisping in the top 10) but he gets a whole lot more flack than anyone else.
> 
> Theyre the same guys who love GSP and hate Fitch even though they fight almost identical fights. Theres just no arguing with ignorance.
> 
> ...


I personally hate Bisping after showing us what a douche he is on TUF when he was coaching.

And, talking about ignorance, I think your comparison between Fitch and GSP is quite ironic...


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Anyone who uses wiki as their source is fundamentally flawed from the get go.


That's quite the remedial view of things but if you are unhappy with Wikipedia here are the sources of those figures.

http://mmajunkie.com/news/15498/ufc...erre-top-earners-from-x-x-million-payroll.mma

http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/UFC-114-Payouts-Evans-Earns-410000-24824


----------



## yourtenderloins (Aug 26, 2009)

Bisping catches more shit because he is less talented but more popular than some of the other assholes in the UFC.

Bisping stinks, but fights as a headliner or co main event on most cards because of his star status simply because he was used as a developemental pawn in the marketing of UFC to the UK.

He has always been overrated as a fighter, and now because of his celebrity status he gets too much mic time which makes him seem more like an idiot. He makes comments like this garbage after not being able to beat Henderson. If you can't see through the bullshit that is Bisping you are blind.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Bisping would get destroyed by Sonnen. That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

It is funny how selective people can be about Bisping. People seem to always see his hyping and trash talking and then convieniently miss it when he is being humble or prasising other fighters. I mean he posted a message about 2 mins after this saying he was joking and praising Chael... but everyone choses to ignore that!
Bisping IS overhyped and overpaid but does he deserve the flack he gets? No way, there are WAAAAAY bigger douches in the UFC who get nothing but praise from the same people who blast Bisping. There are double standards everywhere!!


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

Bisping is good against wrestlers (who dont have Hendo's ko power) so i would give him a good chance. Hes hard to keep down and does well of his back so i think he has better chance than most people think. I think Akiyama is a real test for him and i think it will be a great fight, i think Akiyama's power/Judo will make it difficult for Bisping but if he can win against him and Vitor does get next shot then id love to see him v Sonnen, i think the fight makes perfect sense. I think it would be a lot closer than most people think.

Also Bisping's over hype is nothing he has done, its how the ufc has marketed him so i dont get why people hate on him. He gets paid what he gets paid because he brings crowds in. People forget how much work he did in the u.k for the ufc and for mma. A lot of people wouldnt have seen it but every time there was anything happening for the ufc in the u.k Bisping was the face of it. He has made the ufc much more money than they will ever make him


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

H-Deep said:


> Bisping is good against wrestlers (who dont have Hendo's ko power) so i would give him a good chance. *Hes hard to keep down *and does well of his back so i think he has better chance than most people think. I think Akiyama is a real test for him and i think it will be a great fight, i think Akiyama's power/Judo will make it difficult for Bisping but if he can win against him and Vitor does get next shot then id love to see him v Sonnen, i think the fight makes perfect sense. I think it would be a lot closer than most people think.


If Sonnen managed to keep AS down and not let him get back to his feet, I doubt Bisping will be able to do better.
IMHO of course.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

how is this idiot headlining a ppv? I really hope he gets his ass beat again. Sonnen would make Bisping his bitch.


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

suniis said:


> If Sonnen managed to keep AS down and not let him get back to his feet, I doubt Bisping will be able to do better.
> IMHO of course.


I agree that Sonnen is the favourite however can you remember a fight where Bisping was on his back with a wrestler on top and him being able to get back on his feet (excluding the Hendo fight lol).


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

To be fair Bisping looked decent on the gorund against Miller and Kang (both BJJ black belts) and if Forrest and Jeremy Horn can catch Sonnen in subs from the bottom then Bisping definitely has a shot - that said that is the only way he is winning the fight. He isn't gonna knock Chael out or decision him.


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

what a match made in heaven. i don't know who could possibly be the biggest jackoff beforehand. the suspense!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Quit begging for big fights when you've already got a fight lined up Mike.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

If its not a fake then theirs another reason to hate Bisping...as if i need another reason. He is an embarrassment to my country.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

enceledus said:


> how is this idiot headlining a ppv? I really hope he gets his ass beat again. Sonnen would make Bisping his bitch.


The PPV is taking place at England, the only reason.


----------



## NissanZaxima (Aug 8, 2010)

The event will actually be tape delayed on spike in the U.S.

It is not a PPV


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I can't even imagine how much attention this will draw from the war of words they're going to have...roflz!!!


----------



## PimpSasquatch (Jul 23, 2009)

wow. bisping is gay.


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

The world is not impressed with Bisping.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

lmfao Bisping tries to shit talk Sonnen into a fight like Sonnen did to Anderson, I can see failure written on his face.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I can't find the gif but I remember one of him trying to take Henderson down was floating around out there. Bisping's wrestling is laughable and Chael is just as good a wrestler as Henderson.

Well since I couldn't find the gif I was looking for I figure I'll post these, anything to bring a smile to some faces :thumb02:


----------

